# Lexi has a itchy face



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi has been really itchy on just her face and head. I have checked her ears and they look/smell fine. We have been feeding her Blue Buffalo lamb and brown rice for about seven months. She also gets the biscuit treats from Blue and Zukes training treats. Nothing food wise has changed in the past seven months. This morning as I was getting ready to go to work, she scratched just under her eye and it started to bleed. She has been itchy for at least the past two weeks, rubbing her face and head on furniture and all around. The only thing I can think of different is I applied Frontline to her about three weeks ago. Could that make just her face and head itch? We do not use Frontline all year long here. I used it on her from June-October last year and this is the first time of using it this year. I do have an appointment with our vet tomorrow.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi's eye looked good yesterday, a bit red around the edge but I think it was from where she scratched it. I woke up this morning and it looks like someone has popped her in the eye. It is red and irritated around the edge of her eye. I don't think she scratched it in her sleep last night. I am a pretty light sleeper and she slept in bed with dh and I. We see the vet in about an hour and a half. She is still super itchy.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Lexi's eye. Please keep us posted...

Just a thought, have you recently shaved her face and/or trim her nails? Lilah itches like crazy after a FFT trim so I have to make sure that her back nails are filed smooth or she would tear her face up with scratching.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw your posts about Lexi, I'm so sorry she's been so uncomfortable! You're probably at the vet's as I post, I'll check later to see the news. I do know some dogs that have reacted to Frontline, but I'm uncertain if that might be the case since her itching is localized to her face. I don't know what to think, a bug bite, contact deramitsis, allergies, clipping irritation?? _Thank goodness_ we have well-trained vets to rely on! Got my fingers crossed that it's something which is easy to resolve, she must be as uncomfortable as you are concerned! Poor Lexi!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My puppy is a little itchy and likes his face rubbed against the direction of hair growth a couple of days after FFT. He doesn't scratch with his feet, but I grind his nails the same day as FFT to be safe. I give him lots of face rubs too, he likes it.

It's unlikely to be frontline. I've met a dog that had a reaction to frontline. The regional sales rep for frontline says it's the only one he has seen. The dog's reaction was within a day and very intense itching. The vet shaved hair away from the application site. The skin frontline had spread across was angry red. If it was frontline, I would expect a more immediate and severe reaction.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Back from the vet and it seems like it is an allergy. We had a crazy mild winter and spring has come very early. My vet checked her eye out and said it is not the eye, which I really didn't think it was, but you always kind of worry more about certain things. She said she has seen four dogs already this week with allergy issues. Lexi was irritated for whatever reason, scratched it and it just got worse. She is a ragamuffin right now so it is not any type of razor burn. She also found two other spots up high on the side of her face that she had scratched pretty bad. That really, nice thick fur she has makes it hard to notice.  I didn't even catch that spot. I feel like a bad poodle mom for that one. She is on some meds to help with the irritation and antibiotics to make sure it doesn't get infected being so close to the eye. On a side note, I found out Lexi likes peanut butter.  She is very cautious about taking any kind of treat/food and won't just gulp things down. I put the pills in a tiny bit of peanut butter and it was just sticky enough for her to take.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*katbrat*: Glad you were able to get a speedy diagnosis. I'm sure the meds will soon start to make Lexi feel better. The tree pollen here is awful right now! I know many people (raises hand!) and dogs who are suffering from it. I hope whatever allergy Lexi is experiencing is short lived. Appreciate the update! BTW, peanut butter is the uber treat and "secret weapon" for dispensing meds here too.:wink:


----------

